# Авиация > Однополчане >  996 шап 224 шад 2 ва, 1944 год, Бучач - ищу очевидцев!

## Александра

Ищу однополчан и место гибели родственника Зорина Василия Яковлевича, 1921 г.р, уроженца с.Дебёссы, Удмуртия. Не вернулся с задания 10 апреля 1944 года, предположительно повторил подвиг Гастелло, врезавшись во вражескую переправу, в 3-4 км северо-западнее г.Бучач, Украина. alisatolmacheva@mail.ru

----------

